# My brithday gift to my smoking buddy!



## chmseger (Aug 17, 2012)

I picked this up as a birthday gift for my friend Jeepersjeep and wanted others opinions on it before I gave it to him but he would have eventually seen it on here before I could give it to him. Hopefully he enjoys it - Happy Birthday Stevo!!!


----------



## chmseger (Aug 17, 2012)

Really, that education of mine is paying off, can't even spell birthday in the titile without autocorrect!


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd smoke every singe one of them. Great job!


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like some awesome sticks. He's a lucky dude to have a friend like you!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Hope he likes Macanudos. I would not buy those for myself because I steer clear from most of what General Cigar makes. Still a cool bday gift, I'm sure he'll enjoy it for the thought, the booze and cigars are just a bonus. 

This is in his profile....

"Favorite Brands:
Man O' War
Cohiba
Camacho
Rocky's
Bolivar
Illusione
Tatuaje

Wish List:
Any Tatuaje.
Any Illusione.
Liga Privada.
Short Story.
Rocky 92.
Good lighter."


----------

